#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Erawan Museum  - Samut Prakarn - Photos

## Topper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erawan_Museum

Went to the Erawan Museum and I was completely blown away.  The elephant there is frigging HUGE.

It's a pretty cool place, outside of our group, there were probably 10 other people there.  Tourist entrance price is 400B.  For a sense of scale, the pedestal is 3 stories tall.

----------


## Topper



----------


## Thai3

Drive by it often but never been in or tempted to go. Thanks for the pics, just confirms my suspicions about the place.

----------


## David48atTD

Been there a few times.

Some people de-ride the place ... I like it.

----------


## Topper

> Drive by it often but never been in or tempted to go. Thanks for the pics, just confirms my suspicions about the place.


I thought it was pretty cool...a place truly devoted to Thai culture rather than a place to praise the monarchy.

----------


## crackerjack101

Pretty bloody impressive mate.
Good pics.
Thanks.

----------


## David48atTD

Mate, when I get some time would you like me to add my photos and vids of the place?

----------


## Topper

> Mate, when I get some time would you like me to add my photos and vids of the place?


Of course!  Please do.  I didn't make it up to the Blue Room in the elephant as my knees cringed at the staircase.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Nice pics...add more pics..

----------


## Thailandbound

It looks very grandiose. The elephants and architecture are really beautiful. How do you get there from Bangkok?

----------


## Thai3

> It looks very grandiose. The elephants and architecture are really beautiful. How do you get there from Bangkok?


It looks like a museum to bad taste but if you must waste 400 baht on it get the BTS to bearing then a bus such as the 142 which passes by.

----------


## Thailandbound

^Thank you... If I'm ever out that way I'll check it out. 400 baht does seem overpriced though, but what isn't these days.

----------


## Thai3

^ 29 baht frozen meals from 7/11 they even wave them for you, i'm having one for lunch  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Tourist entrance price is 400B


Duel pricing

----------


## cyrille

Christ, you mean even after you've paid you need to have a swordfight before they let you in?

----------


## uncle junior

Surely, you joust.

----------


## JoeF

It's nice, but quite a ride to get out there and the entrance price is to high in my opinion. But the ticket can also be used at the Ancient city museum.

----------

